# Watercolor painting



## Emparios (Jun 20, 2013)

The other day, I got bored and decided to practice my water color (since it's my worst medium). Because I had no watercolor paper, I decided to paint on a round of salt dough (which was a little bumpy, since I used rock salt in it ) Here it is ^-^









The disk itself is about 3 1/2-4 inches across. Since it turned out well (well, better than my normal watercolor paintings) and I have been trying to find a way to make money, I was wondering if anyone in their right minds would think of buying one from me (just an interest check, don't know if I'd actually be able to sell them, since I don't know much about shipping.) I'd probably sell them for $2-5 (depending on how complicated the betta's position is) plus shipping, if enough people became interested.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

That is SOO CUTE!!!! I love it!! :shock2:


----------



## Emparios (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you ^-^


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

You're welcome. I love how you used salt dough!! Very creative. ;-)


----------



## Emparios (Jun 20, 2013)

It's actually really absoarbant, so it's better than using normal printer paper ^-^

Here's one of Rumplestiltskin that I did today:









Sorry the pics are blurry; the one of him was what I based the watercolor off of, and my camera nearly ran out of batteries by the time I was done with the watercolor.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Emparios said:


> It's actually really absoarbant, so it's better than using normal printer paper ^-^
> 
> Here's one of Rumplestiltskin that I did today:
> 
> ...


these are really wonderful and creative! (this one is my favorite of the two though ;-) )


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Such great talented members we have on the forum ! 

Those are really awesome, great idea now I am wanting to give it a try...thanks for sharing your art work with us Emparios :-D


----------



## Emparios (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you for the compliment ^-^


----------

